# No-deal Brexit could lead to insulin shortages for diabetes sufferers in UK



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2018)

Patients, including Theresa May who relies on insulin , could be "seriously disadvantaged" in the event of a no-deal Brexit , the chairman of the UK's medicines regulator has warned.

Sir Michael Rawlins, of the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency (MHRA), said supplies of insulin and other medication which is not manufactured in the UK, may be disrupted in such a scenario.

Officials need to make sure drugs do not run out if a deal with the European Union is not reached, Sir Michael told the Pharmaceutical Journal.

The Prime Minister, who has Type 1 diabetes, has previously said she regularly injects with insulin to manage the condition.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/health/no-deal-brexit-could-lead-12991600


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 28, 2018)

This is a big worry for us whom are insulin dependent


----------



## Flower (Jul 28, 2018)

This has been worrying me too, likewise my pump supplies which come from the Netherlands to Birmingham airport and then onwards to me.

Didn't notice the simple Yes/No box for do you want to endanger lives. Enough.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 28, 2018)

As the Daily Record is a Scottish newspaper, I doubt Theresa May will see this report. And given her enemies in the Tory party, I don’t suppose anyone will bring it to her attention.

My Libre supplies are labelled made in Ireland. My Humalog in the Netherlands, my Levemir in Denmark. God knows where my other medications are made - it’s impossible to discover in the generics market. My Creon are made in America, where there are an awful lot of pigs, so Creonistas can expect tariffs after Brexit that may hold up proceedings, but not, alas, the bowels.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 28, 2018)

There’s so many potential health implications like this important one that haven’t been thought through.

Many travel insurance companies rely on higher risk people using their EHIC cards in the first instance and it’s the only reason they agree to cover for the EU. If the reciprocal health arrangement disappears or is badly compromised, I can see people like me finding travel insurance impossible to obtain. They already look at you as if you’re crazy trying to use it in Bulgaria (even if you wanted to be in their public hospitals).


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2018)

Amigo said:


> There’s so many potential health implications like this important one that haven’t been thought through.
> 
> Many travel insurance companies rely on higher risk people using their EHIC cards in the first instance and it’s the only reason they agree to cover for the EU. If the reciprocal health arrangement disappears or is badly compromised, I can see people like me finding travel insurance impossible to obtain. They already look at you as if you’re crazy trying to use it in Bulgaria (even if you wanted to be in their public hospitals).


This was mentioned on the TV the other day  The complexity of our 40+ year connections can't be unravelled and replaced overnight (or even in two years), and my heart sinks every time I see a member of the public who honestly believes we can just leave with few or no consequences. Any attempt to explain is instantly shot down with claims of 'project fear' or 'reversing the will of the people'  It's the political equivalent of claiming that a newly-diagnosed diabetic needs to 'just eat healthily, and use this plate to guide you'


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2018)

Aye, but it’s not the will of the people. They were never asked if they wanted to keep their jobs, and the farmers their subsidies, or be able to buy Toblerone. Or pay more for food. Or never get a pay rise.

We will be paying in to the EU for years, but with no influence at all. England will just be a small country off Europe with an economy to match. Anybody who thinks otherwise is economically ignorant.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 29, 2018)

I thought I was economically ignorant, but I understand that much at least!  Actually it's starting to get really scary now, I don't want to think about how things will change next year 
Unfortunately I'm not sure how much the politicians in charge understand about it either, which is even more frightening.  And the amount of people you hear about who voted to leave the EU who admit that they don't even understand what the EU is


----------



## Amigo (Jul 29, 2018)

It was xenophobia pure and simple that led to this result. The sabre rattlers who used scare tactics about hoardes of illegal immigrants flooding our shores and plundering jobs and the NHS. 
Unfortunately the pro-remainers put up such a weak opposition that people fell for it.

It’s how Trump got in over the pond!


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 29, 2018)

It's hard to get a realistic take on this, among all the scaremongering and fake news.  My sensible head says this can't happen.... the rest of me quakes in my boots.  I voted remain.  I accepted the decision to leave vote.  I despair of the complete dog's brexit  that has followed...


----------

